# Best EO Brands



## RevolutionSoap (Nov 6, 2020)

I've been doing some research on EO's for a friend that gets terrible migraines.  The amount of EO companies out there is astonishing!  Does anyone have any suggestions on brands that are reliable and have good quality?  For now I'm going to use a blend in an inhaler for her.  But it would be nice if I could also use it in my soaps.

Thanks in advance!

Ryan


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 6, 2020)

My fav for quality organic eo is Mountain Rose Herbs. Been ordering from them since the 90s

edit... they used to have little neat blurbs from Culpepers on every oil and herb they sell. But for some reason they stopped doing that. I dunno why. Something musta happened. But if you want a neat book... buy Culpepers.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 6, 2020)

I use Liberty Naturals, New Directions Aromatics.  Also, Camden Grey.


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2020)

I like Eden Botanicals & Camden Grey


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 6, 2020)

For quality, price, good customer service, shipping, etc. I like *Sun Pure Botanicals* in NM. Great price on High Altitude French Lavender which is said to help with migraines.

*ETA*: Since you're in Utah, *MMS* is near Logan and carries good quality EOs but their selection is limited. They also carry a large inventory of other supplies for soap, lotions & potions. Also a good company to do business with.

I forgot to mention, I use *Eden Botanicals* for information about EOs. Sun Pure Botanicals is a little lacking in that area.


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## createmons (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm experiencing a severe headache for years and I prefer using bergamot and neroli essential oils from Simply Earth every night before going to bed.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 27, 2020)

RevolutionSoap said:


> For now I'm going to use a blend in an inhaler for her.


Hi Ryan, It would be great if you could report back about your results.    Waiting patiently...


----------



## marehare (Nov 27, 2020)

RevolutionSoap said:


> I've been doing some research on EO's for a friend that gets terrible migraines.  The amount of EO companies out there is astonishing!  Does anyone have any suggestions on brands that are reliable and have good quality?  For now I'm going to use a blend in an inhaler for her.  But it would be nice if I could also use it in my soaps.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Ryan


I've used Liberty Natural for over 20 years.  Great prices and speedy delivery.
Lavender plant is great for headaches. Just twist it around after picking some fresh and sniff it constantly. It'll make you sneeze, blow your nose and relieve the headache. I make lavender Litsea soap which is quite wonderful. All natural EO's since fragrance oils are not natural and could make headache worse.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 27, 2020)

@marehare Sadly, lavender is also a headache and migraine trigger for many... my daughter, my sister-in-law, and several on this forum.

And although FOs do tend to give me headaches more than EOs, many EOs also give me bad headaches. Too much of any scent in general will give me a headache, actually.

Some EOs are known to trigger seizures. Per the epilepsy society, "Rosemary, fennel, sage, eucalyptus, hyssop, wormwood, camphor and spike lavender are not recommended as essential oils if you have epilepsy." 

Other EOs are known skin sensitizers (clove, cinnamon, nutmeg, anise) or photosensitizers (any of the citrus EOs). Most EOs are also highly processed themselves; as one of the other forum members noted, they don't just drip out of the plant into the bottles. 

So while I generally do prefer EOs, I can't make the blanket statement that EOs fix headaches, while FOs cause them. For me and for many others, that just isn't so.


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Nov 28, 2020)

I started working on a recipe just today. When I'm done I'll post my results.


----------



## SoapMedic (Nov 28, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @marehare Sadly, lavender is also a headache and migraine trigger for many... my daughter, my sister-in-law, and several on this forum.
> 
> And although FOs do tend to give me headaches more than EOs, many EOs also give me bad headaches. Too much of any scent in general will give me a headache, actually.
> 
> ...



for me it's definitely yang yang!  Love the scent  but just opening the bottle  I get a raging headache.  With an N95 mask it lessens to a dull roar. ugh.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 28, 2020)

@SoapMedic that is really sad - I love ylang!


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Nov 29, 2020)

I’m going to be using this recipe I found.  It may or not work for my friend, I don’t get migraines so it’s difficult for me to test.  Any suggestions on the recipe?

6 drops peppermint essential oil
3 drops frankincense essential oil
3 drops lavender essential oil
3 drops chamomile essential oil


----------



## marehare (Dec 2, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @marehare Sadly, lavender is also a headache and migraine trigger for many... my daughter, my sister-in-law, and several on this forum.
> 
> And although FOs do tend to give me headaches more than EOs, many EOs also give me bad headaches. Too much of any scent in general will give me a headache, actually.
> 
> ...


Sorry that you have had bad reactions to EO's. I guess all people react differently.
Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 6, 2020)

marehare said:


> Sorry that you have had bad reactions to EO's. I guess all people react differently.
> Good to know. Thank you.


Fortunately it is only some of them!  I still have a cabinet full of EOs that I love and use regularly in soap, body butters, and my latest escapade: solid syndet shampoo bars.


----------



## The Park Bench (Dec 6, 2020)

I buy from The Perfumery and Lebermuth.


----------



## linne1gi (Dec 7, 2020)

I buy from either Appalachian Natural Valley, Essential Wholesale, or Camden-Grey.


----------



## marehare (Dec 10, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Fortunately it is only some of them!  I still have a cabinet full of EOs that I love and use regularly in soap, body butters, and my latest escapade: solid syndet shampoo bars.





AliOop said:


> Fortunately it is only some of them!  I still have a cabinet full of EOs that I love and use regularly in soap, body butters, and my latest escapade: solid syndet shampoo bars.


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Jan 20, 2021)

Just as an update to this thread.  I gave my friend the inhaler using the recipe above and she loves it!  It may not "cure" her migraines but it does take the edge off.  I also made one for her son with EO's to help him breathe and they also love that.  I use that one myself.


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Jun 7, 2022)

Jefe, they do have a plethora!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 7, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @marehare Sadly, lavender is also a headache and migraine trigger for many... my daughter, my sister-in-law, and several on this forum.





AliOop said:


> Some EOs are known to trigger seizures. Per the epilepsy society, "Rosemary, fennel, sage, eucalyptus, hyssop, wormwood, camphor and spike lavender are not recommended as essential oils if you have epilepsy."


It is very true that many EOs can trigger seizures and asthma attacks. Just ask my kids. Lavender and other EOs can trigger migraines for me and my youngest daughter along with epileptic seizures for my youngest. I find Lemongrass and May Chang (Litsea) very soothing along with Brazilian Lime.


----------



## Sara Smith (Jun 16, 2022)

There’s a migraine manager roll on available with Peppermint, Spearmint and Lavender EOs. I don’t know the exact ratio of the blend, but will try to replicate the blend.


----------

